# White Paint on Embossed Bottles???



## CMPharmD (Apr 20, 2010)

I have been collecting bottles for a few years and just starting looking into antique/collectors stores to add to my collection. Today, I noticed a lot of bottles have their embossed images/lettering painted over in white. Is this commonly done? If it is seen in a store, was it more likely that the owner painstakingly hand painted over all the letters for their own collection, or was it done for the buyer to see the inscription? Personally, I prefer bottles non-painted, so I am confused as to why this is done.
 Also, would you recommend removing the paint with paint thinner?
 Thank you...[&:]
 (example item shown)


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Apr 20, 2010)

This was a common thing in the late 70s to do to your bottles,for books,auctions,and general displaying as then you could read what was on bottle.i personally dont like it and would remove with thinners or nail polish remover cheers


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 21, 2010)

It can be a pain to get off from bottle that have case wear.
 There have been a couple threads on this subject in the past. 
 Some people still paint embossing. To each thier own.
 If its latex paint hot water and a toothbrush will remove it.


----------



## CMPharmD (Apr 21, 2010)

Ahhh, thanks so much! There was a great display of old med bottles at the store but I didn't want to purchase anything without truly knowing anything about it...

 Looks like I'll be accumulating more later in the week[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a nice DC flask, are you a DC area collector?


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Apr 21, 2010)

LACQUER THINNER AND A BRUSH SHOULD DO IT TOO...VERY WELL I MIGHT ADD ESP IF IT'S AN OIL BASED PAINT!


----------



## CMPharmD (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope, not a DC area collector... I'm in FL. That was just the first image I could find on google[]


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 22, 2010)

I personally use an acrylic based paint in a paint pin form. Soaks off in water and a bit of elbow grease.


----------

